
Men outraged after Tinder introduces height verification - curtis
https://www.newshub.co.nz/home/lifestyle/2019/03/men-outraged-after-tinder-introduces-height-verification.html
======
Pharmakon
Tindr blog post about this, posted two days ago.

[https://blog.gotinder.com/introducing-height-
verification/](https://blog.gotinder.com/introducing-height-verification/)

 _Oh, and by the way? Only 14.5% of the U.S. male population is actually 6’
and beyond. So, we’re expecting to see a huge decline in the 80% of males on
Tinder who are claiming that they are well over 6 feet. That’s fine by us — as
long as we’re all living our truths._

80% of men on Tindr claim to be “well over” six feet tall? Come on, do they
think this helps their first impression when the very first thing their date
sees is that they’re a liar?

~~~
33degrees
Lying about height is endemic on dating sites. OkCupid noted that on average,
people add two inches to their height, both men and women; the irony of the
latter being that shorter women tend to get more attention.

[https://theblog.okcupid.com/the-big-lies-people-tell-in-
onli...](https://theblog.okcupid.com/the-big-lies-people-tell-in-online-
dating-a9e3990d6ae2)

------
LyndsySimon
I’ll be very surprised if this isn’t an April Fools joke.

On the off chance it isn’t, can you imagine the response to a “weight
verification feature”?

------
curtis
Commenters on Reddit note that it is already April 1st in New Zealand...

~~~
detaro
Although the blog post announcing it was published 29th of March, which
doesn't overlap April 1st anywhere. Sloppy setup for the April fools joke.

~~~
omix
I think it's quite clever, announce way ahead of time so its believable and
then add j/k on April 1st after grabbing all the publicity.

------
moneytide1
Surveying peoples physical dimensions across a room seems to be a reliable
evaluation method of height/weight.

------
karmakaze
Can we get age and weight verification too?

~~~
polotics
Well you already get "is a tinder user" verification. What else do you need?

------
darkpuma
When will short men learn that lying won't get you ahead (or a foot)?

